# Need American Bulb Terminology



## **DONOTDELETE** (Nov 23, 2001)

Well, it *ought* to be simple - I want to replace the bulbs in my bicycle headlights. Unfortunately, I only know the British terms for these guys, and it seems silly to have to make an overseas order when they are probably readily available over here.

These are miniature halogen bulbs, 10w./6v, with a base of what the British appear to call either "screw cap" or "miniature Edison screw". The third picture at the English web site: 
http://www.reflectalite.com/halogenpage.html 

illustrates what I'm looking for.

Anyone know what American sources might call these guys, and possibly where they might be purchased?

Art


----------



## Klaus (Nov 24, 2001)

Arthur,

these are (in europe) called E10 sockets - in the US this should be EY10 - following the Philips catalog I posted about here:

PR bulb thread

You should be able to get such bulbs from GE/Silvana, Philips, Osram and others as well. I really think no need to import from the UK






Klaus


----------

